# Finally. . .



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 26, 2015)

A true theological bridge builder you are! Any ideas on dealing with other theological cans of worms?

But, was the donut an infant or a professing believer?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 26, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> But, was the donut an infant or a professing believer?



The question springs eternal...

I'll have to put this on the sermon handout the next time I teach on baptism.


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks like intinction to me...


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 26, 2015)

hammondjones said:


> Looks like intinction to me...



Ha ha!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 26, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> A true theological bridge builder you are! Any ideas on dealing with other theological cans of worms?
> 
> But, was the donut an infant or a professing believer?



Alas, Brother Dennis, this only works for pastry.


----------

